# re sizing photos



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Trying to resize photos in photobucket


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Well ,I tried,anyone know how to resize pix?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I can help.

sizing up is difficult. If you have the originals, it would be easier.

also, it would help if we knew what you were trying to do? Sizing up or down and for what and how big do you want it/them?


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea,I'm trying to make them larger,I was playing around a few weeks ago and got one larger but don't know how I did it. I just tried to make those two pix larger and thought I did but no go.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Try something else.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I'm just saying that if you size up, you lose quality.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

You are right, I was trying to get larger pix to see more detail. Oh weel .just need to take better pix,thanks for the help.:thumbsup:


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

bucwheat said:


> Well ,I tried,anyone know how to resize pix?


I have used this a bunch of times.

http://image-editor-download.com/index.asp?aff=11231&camp=yh_gimp2&se=yahoo


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is another that is for Online use. No download.

http://www.picresize.com/


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

sent you a pm bucwheat


----------

